# MCpl Nicole Stacey



## willy (24 Sep 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/09/23/yellowknife-plane-crash-investigation.html

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/41cbg_hq/3col-eng.asp

Goodbye Nicole.  I'll miss you.

_Edited by mod to replace David ******** blog link with 41 CBG link with same content (41 CBG rls also downloadable here if link above doesn't work)._


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Sep 2011)

I just read the article in the Edmonton Sun. Very tragic .

RIP


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Sep 2011)

Go in peace MCpl


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2011)

willy said:
			
		

> Goodbye Nicole.  I'll miss you.



I'm sorry for the loss of your friend


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2011)

Condolences


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Sep 2011)

Oh wow, she did all her courses the same summers I did. RIP Nicole.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Sep 2011)

RIP MCpl Stacey.


----------



## Silverfire (24 Sep 2011)

Rest in peace MCpl Stacey.   :yellow:


----------



## darkskye (24 Sep 2011)

RIP MCpl Stacey


----------



## SoldierInAYear (24 Sep 2011)

RIP Master Corporal Stacey


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Sep 2011)

When I was a cadet, she was the Liasion for 746 Comms Sqn which was my Affiliated Unit. She was always a bright and knowledgeable person, she'll be missed greatly.


----------



## R933ex (24 Sep 2011)

RIP Nicole, the city of Yellowknife wont be the same without you :-( I say the same to her capt Trevor Jonasson and to the 7 injured speedy recovery.


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Sep 2011)

RIP, soldier!


----------

